# Frustrated .. I am seeing a red



## Mahaica (8 Jul 2010)

Is it just me ?   the Hamilton recruiting office 
I know every one keep saying, have Patience .. this is the way of things ?  
But seriously .... I am losing faith.  
I took my application in since early April, and so far no interview and no medical.  There is nothing holding my application.... only a million rescheduling from this office.  
They build your hopes, scheduled you in ... then crash it a day before.  'Please call to reschedule'.  

So far because of this... 3 trades have been closed for what I applied for... now its another rescheduling and I might be stuck until next year or my worst fear, my present trade closed again. 

Then when you do call in to talk to your file manager, he is not there. Yet the girl at the desk, instead of  saying 'sorry he is not in, but I will be happy to transfer you to his mailbox".... she transfers you without saying a word, and will keep on transferring you all day as many times as you call.  You have to find out that the file manager was not in on that day, by stalking the office a week later. 

She does not smile, and always with this sharp tone as if she does not like her Job. 

Lady I will be more than happy to trade spots with you ....You might like my job, sitting in front the PC with no one to socialize with

I am soooooooooooooooo frustrated... I want this so bad... yet how do u get past this problem. So I can get on with my life and do some thing I will enjoy.

In April, they told me ....most likely  BMQ will be in June if my interview and medical completed.  
In May, they changed saying they are taking in for Aug 
Both trades closed.... Now it is Nov  for the Navy .... 

How can my life be on stand still for the Hamilton recruiters... Give me a straight answer please 

I do apologize for any spelling or grammar errors... I am sleep deprive, its 12:15AM 

I thought I was the mistress of Patience ... yet MM I guess I was wrong with that one ... 

This website is not making it any better...reading that every one else is going and I am stuck here waiting.


----------



## Alea (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> This website is not making it any better...reading that every one else is going and I am stuck here waiting.



Mahaica,

This is what you're seeing. What I am seeing is a lot of other members of the forum are in the same position of waiting and patience. I am in it as well. 
These trades will open again. Your file will be processed with medical and interview. It is all a matter of time and as frustrating as this may sound... it is only reality, for now. 


Take care,
Alea


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> Is it just me ?
> 
> ...
> 
> This website is not making it any better...reading that every one else is going and I am stuck here waiting.



No, it's not just you.

It's also the Recruiters ....

Who know how many trades are closed. 
Who know how few openings there are for the trades that are open.
Who deal with hundreds of files (and phone calls, and visits, etc.) of people who want to join, but aren't eligible, or aren't looking for, the open trades.
Who wait each day to hear if new openings will be available that they can contact willing applicants who have merited high enough.
Who know that most people they are processing may be waiting months if not years to get an offer in their preferred trade.
Who aren't allowed to just tell people their chances are slim to none in the near term and it may be in their best interest to seriously look at other career option.

Try putting yourself on the other side of the counter ... there are people there too that are just as frustrated by the current situation.

So, yes, the prevailing advice it to BE PATIENT.


----------



## hold_fast (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> Is it just me ?   the Hamilton recruiting office
> I know every one keep saying, have Patience .. this is the way of things ?
> But seriously .... I am losing faith.
> I took my application in since early April, and so far no interview and no medical.  There is nothing holding my application.... only a million rescheduling from this office.
> ...



You use more periods than any person should be allowed to use in a day, let alone a single posting.
'You' not 'u'.

And, while I know you need to get it off your chest that you have to wait OH. SO. LONG. for your position, keep in mind that so many more individuals on this board have waited longer than you and will continue to wait - without writing to complain about it. Perhaps that's why you've only been reading about other people being accepted, rather than those who must sit and wait.

Additionally, maybe... well, how do I put this... "they're just not that into you"?
Contrary to popular belief, I believe that whether or not you have what it takes to make it in the Canadian Forces is not solely discovered during Basic Training. Rather, that it starts from the moment you step into the recruiting office.

Don't 'stalk' your file manager.
Don't whine about not having anyone to socialize with. You don't join the Canadian Forces to find your BFF.

Essentially, stop shitting on yourself. 
It's displeasing to look at, and I'm sure the recruiters have noticed the smell.

*I'm not trolling. Anyone reading this who is offended... well, this was my opinion, and not a personal attack. You can agree with it or disagree - take it as you please. In my opinion, it had to be said.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> How can my life be on stand still for the Hamilton recruiters... Give me a straight answer please



If your life is on stand still, the fault is yours, not the Hamilton recruiters.  There's nothing stopping you from going out and searching other opportunities while you wait.


----------



## readytogo (8 Jul 2010)

:crybaby:

1)"I am seeing a red"  red what???

2)Join a gym :nod:

3)take a class :nod:

4)do something to get out of your own head because your driving yourself nuts over something no one has any control of

Read on in these forums and you will read of people who have been (and continue to be) waiting patiently for much longer than 4 months!!! I was speaking to a recruiter this week about timelines and he gave me the example of Marine Electrician which is currently open for something like 32 spots.  Now it would stand to reason that alot of those people who have been merit listed for 1 year or more would be offered those jobs first wouldnt it???? He told me that those people who are offered said 32 jobs would not be course loaded to BMQ until at least Jan 2011 so once again they are waiting for another 6 months.

Makes 4 months seem pretty short doesnt it?  If you really want this you will have to get in line like everybody else, and work with the system in place, it may be broken and flawed but it is the system.

But then again thats just how i see it
Good Luck

RTG


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (8 Jul 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> Additionally, maybe... well, how do I put this... "they're just not that into you"?



As frutrating as it is, that's probably one of the reason you're not getting the call. You might be at the bottom of the list.

I'm just saying that maybe you're just not what they are looking for... they are professionals and I assume they know what they are doing...


----------



## lstpierre (8 Jul 2010)

I applied in September of 2008 and I didn't get an offer until April 2010, so you better pick up a magazine or something, and find something else to do while you wait.


----------



## Steel Badger (8 Jul 2010)

Sometimes, applicants create the atmosphere they receive at CFRC's, despite the best efforts of the PROFESSIONAL staff to remain positive and friendly.


----------



## Robbie4296 (8 Jul 2010)

See now that's where your going wrong, "seeing red" is not good, calm down take a few breathes and relax, your dealing with the Canadian Armed Forces not McDonald's, it is a long process and they are very busy, I myself haven't been waiting long but if you read my posts in Personal stories"My rollercoaster" I should be seeing red also, but I don't because once you understand that their workload is pretty large maybe you might actually sympathize with them, their job is pretty hard lots of calls, process and paperwork!

It is summertime and Recruiters/File Managers are people too! believe it or not and there entitled to vacation, time off etc as well and your File Manager might not just be in, and one more thing when they say call your File Manager they don't really mean"YOUR" file manager, she is not just assigned to you, here in Edmonton there is 2 File Managers that's it!! that's alot of calls and paperwork etc.

Best thing just forget about it and have a great summer and if they call they call.


----------



## Mahaica (8 Jul 2010)

Thank you every one.  I appreciate all your answers, tell it like it is.  Isn't that right ?  

Actually, I was saying my life is on stand still with my long term career choice. 

I have joined the gym, I am even going to church surprisingly. I am  registered at Mcmaster for part-time courses.  Yes I do have a life, I am a busy person.  

I was expressing my frustration with the system.  I know a lot of people are in the same boat. I have nothing against the Force, it is where I want to be. I will patiently wait

Hold_Fast 
I took offences to your posting.  I asked for constructive criticism 
what is it with you ?  I do not need to join the force to gain BFF .  When a person, do not like to talk on the phone, if that is their job. They need a profession, that is not people friendly. That was all I meant. 

And I will be very disappointed, if the people at my dream job do not assist me in my position because "they are not into me"  and not because of my passion and my education.  It is a professional environment. I hope the recruiters leave their personal opinions at their house before they put on that uniform.  

Hold_fast you seem dissociated .... However, I thank you for your comment

People 
I did not mean to whine, or complain. If my previous post came out that way I apologize.  I was looking for com-padres, that are also feeling the bite of frustration . Or for those that went through this experience, that can shine a beaming light. 

You see a light at the end of the tunnel, yet unable to reach it ... the people in the tunnel that are with you in the dark, give u a helping hand.. saying we are here with you ... lets keep on going we will reach it finally.. it might take longer or sooner ... but don't give up. 

I think I am living in lah lah land lol 

I will take each person advice into consideration.  Thanks again ( smile)


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> When a person, do not like to talk on the phone, if that is their job. They need a profession, that is not people friendly. That was all I meant.
> 
> And I will be very disappointed, if the people at my dream job do not assist me in my position because "they are not into me"  and not because of my passion and my education.  It is a professional environment. I hope the recruiters leave their personal opinions at their house before they put on that uniform.



Don't forget that those working at the recruiting office did not join the CF to be recruiters.  It is basically a posting outside of one's trade.  Perhaps their actual trade does not require them to be a "people person".  Get over it.

As far as them assisting or not assisting you, much of that depends on _your_ attitude, not their professionalism or lack of it.  If you walk in there with a crappy attitude (be it demanding, sense of entitlement, whatever), all the education and passion in the world isn't going to change that.  There are many aspects to the enrolment process.  It's not just passing tests.


----------



## Steel Badger (8 Jul 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As far as them assisting or not assisting you, much of that depends on _your_ attitude, not their professionalism or lack of it.  If you walk in there with a crappy attitude (be it demanding, sense of entitlement, whatever), all the education and passion in the world isn't going to change that.  There are many aspects to the enrolment process.  It's not just passing tests.



Thank you Moe.  You echoed my point, only more eloquently.

Applicant's are frequently their own worst enemy for a variety of reasons, several of which you have listed.

As a military career counsellor, It is my job to judge the SUITABILITY of an applicant for service in the CF. In short I judge applicants on what I take from their files and on what I see and  hear. Passion and education are some factors we consider, but so are dedication, maturity, patience and character............

Mahaica, you are correct, this is a professional environment, and you should remember that when next you visit the CFRC.
YOU are NOT the professional, the staff at your CFRC are.
Your file, AND your attitude, demeanor and conduct are what we WILL judge you on.


----------



## hold_fast (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> I have nothing against the Force, it is where I want to be.


We all wanted to be a Jedi at some point.




> Hold_Fast
> I took offences to your posting.  I asked for constructive criticism


And I gave you some. I just didn't outline it for you on a handout that you could take home and check off.



> what is it with you ?  I do not need to join the force to gain BFF .  When a person, do not like to talk on the phone, if that is their job. They need a profession, that is not people friendly. That was all I meant.


I had to read this three times to understand what you were trying to say, because you said one sentence - the one about not joining the great Force to make friends (You don't join the Force, really, you either have it or you don't... a lot like the Canadian Forces? Not everyone can be a Jedi) - and then you followed it with a completely different sentence on another subject.



> And I will be very disappointed, if the people at my dream job do not assist me in my position because "they are not into me"  and not because of my passion and my education.  It is a professional environment. I hope the recruiters leave their personal opinions at their house before they put on that uniform.


I think you've just said that you will be disappointed if the "people at your dream job" (which, by the way, _what is that job_? You had three trade choices, which sound very different from one another) *do *help you because of your "passion and ... education". I could be wrong.

As per any job application process, you are being interviewed and subsequently sized up long before you schedule an actual interview. Their "personal opinions" factor into sizing you up.



> Hold_fast you seem dissociated .... However, I thank you for your comment


Why, thank you! I'm going to take that as a compliment; that you've taken the time out of your day to size me up. You're so right, I'm completely and totally dissociated from everything I encounter in my day.



> You see a light at the end of the tunnel, yet unable to reach it ... the people in the tunnel that are with you in the dark, give u a helping hand.. saying we are here with you ... lets keep on going we will reach it finally.. it might take longer or sooner ... but don't give up.


Oh, thank you. Let us hold hands through this tough and arduous time! 



> I think I am living in lah lah land lol


Finally, something true.

Good luck.  :


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (8 Jul 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Don't forget that those working at the recruiting office did not join the CF to be recruiters.  It is basically a posting outside of one's trade.  Perhaps their actual trade does not require them to be a "people person".  Get over it.



Then perhaps the CF should have picked a "people person" to do a "people person's" job. There should be no place for unfriendly people at a recruiting centre.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jul 2010)

Wilshire Blvd. said:
			
		

> Then perhaps the CF should have picked a "people person" to do a "people person's" job. There should be no place for unfriendly people at a recruiting centre.



Are you suggesting that instead of putting real CF members, who have been trained to close with and kill the enemy, in the CFRCs, we should contract out to some civilian HR business?


----------



## MARS (8 Jul 2010)

I saw nothing in the OP's post to indicate an absolute sense of "unfriendliness" .  Simply someone who is ridiculously busy.  Having worked in recruiting, but not at one of the Centres, I can certainly appreciate the work load compared to the number of staff available to do it.


----------



## MARS (8 Jul 2010)

Mahaica,



> I asked for constructive criticism



No, you didn't

You asked:



> Give me a straight answer please



hold_fast gave it to you.  Which is why I gave him some Milpoints.  And he gave you more "straight answers" in his response to your criticism of him.  If you have seen posts indicating people are being accepted, then you must have seen an equal number of posts where people are waiting and experiencing the same frustrations and anxiety that you are.

You want 


> light at the end of the tunnel



and


> the people in the tunnel that are with you in the dark, give u a helping hand.. saying we are here with you



That is a pretty idealistic life-view.  In the CF we are certainly a team, but there are times, possibly starting with your recruitment, that you will be forced to go it alone.




> I hope the recruiters leave their personal opinions at their house before they put on that uniform.



They do, each and every day.  Because, as George said, our job is to close with and kill the enemy.  Coddling applicants through their anxieties, and perhaps taking the time YOU need to have something explained - in a recruiting job that is NOT what they have been exhaustively and expertly trained to do - is not something you are going to find in this occupation.  Go read the BMQ threads for some insight.

Wilshire Blvd,

If you are in the CT process, then you are already "in" and you should know better.  "Recruiter" is not a CF occupation.  It is something that we are tasked to do.

Regards,
MARS
milnet.ca Mentor


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (8 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you suggesting that instead of putting real CF members, who have been trained to close with and kill the enemy, in the CFRCs, we should contract out to some civilian HR business?



No, I am not suggesting that. Everybody I have dealt with at CFRC Halifax has been pleasant and professional. It should not be hard to find a real CF member who is a 'people person' to work at a recruiting centre.


----------



## DavieRocket77 (8 Jul 2010)

Hi, I just wanted to say that my experience at Hamilton cfrc went quite smoothly and I had a great time talking with all the recruiters there, I found them very friendly actually. As far as the girl at the front desk, I found her to be professional, friendly, helpful and she always smiles and say's "hello", what more could I ask for?  The only hick-up I endured was my file manager forgot to send my file out  for backcheck because there was one signature missing. I just happened to call in and that's when he noticed it, anyways he asked me to come in asap so I went in and signed. After that everything went smooth, 3months from application to job offer. So try to keep your mind occupied and call in every couple weeks Mahaica, good luck


----------



## Miller97 (8 Jul 2010)

I did my app at CFRC Hamilton in just under 3 months for everything.. they were all great to me, I never had a problem with any of them..Got voicemail but with any application process of any kind ( And i come from the police foundations application pool so i know what its like) just remained patient and let them did their job and everything worked for me. 

Good luck and get into a good book or get out and enjoy the weather.


----------



## armychick2009 (8 Jul 2010)

If it helps you with timelines, I put my application in June 15 and I'm going to BMQ end of August, 2010. Oh yea... That was June 15, of LAST year. I knew going it that this would be a long process. I've used the time to get ready for it. I've done the physical training to get ready for it, I've done some educational upgrades and I've done some part-time work to get me by financially until it happens. 

As for your life being on "pause". I understand that. I was in a relationship for six years where my life felt on pause. The only way to get rid of that feeling is to do something else (in that case, I left my ex and onto new things)... and I suppose I've been on "pause" the past year too with the CF, waiting. However, maybe it's more like "slow-motion" because I'm not in the same place I was last year -- I'm still moving forward. 

If it helps you out any, plan for your life in three-month increments. I couldn't plan anything long-term (like, attending a full-year of school in case I got called up and I didn't want to lose a full year of tuition if I had to leave) so instead, I planned short-term. I took a couple of classes that only lasted a few weeks to keep upgrading. I did short-term stints with personal trainers or fitness programs. I have accepted a short-term job to get me to the start of basic training. 

I know it's frustrating. I know you want to get moving on with your life, especially if you're younger. But I've also learned that sometimes there are long 'breaks' between when we want things to happen and when they actually do and that these breaks happen for a reason. Just keep an eye out for them -- maybe you are meant to learn something or another opportunity will happen. Heck! Maybe even the dream trade you never knew existed, will be the one you get accepted into after all the others close. 

So, just try to keep busy for now...


----------



## X2012 (8 Jul 2010)

I don't really want to add to the list of people saying 'Deal with it, others have it worse than you.', but I think I will anyway.

When a re-apply in the fall, it will be my third application. I first applied in the fall of 2008, failed the medical, appealed it, file got closed, got through the medical, re-applied in the fall of 2009, re-did my interview, updated the medical, went on aircrew selection, failed for pilot but passed for ACSO, got a job offer for ACSO (conditional on the medical), and then my medical came back unfit for aircrew. (Biggest run-on sentence ever!) Now I'm going to pharmacy school in September and I'm going to re-apply for ROTP.

I do understand that it can be frustrating when you can't get a hold of someone, but you'll catch more flies with honey than with vinegar. People have been working at getting an offer longer than you, and they've been working at it longer than me. If you really want it, you have to suck it up and do what you need to do. This won't be the hardest thing you do in life, let alone in the CF. So keep working at it, stay professional and take other people's advice.


----------



## Nemecek (8 Jul 2010)

armychick put it quite well.

I've had my application open since November 2009, and I won't get selected for a job offer (if I even receive one at all; but I'm staying positive) until at least next April. You should definitely look into doing all those things to become a stronger applicant for your next chance around. It really makes the difference in perspective, a year or two can seem like a very long time, but if you break it up into 3 or 4 month increments, and check some things off a to-do list, you'd be surprised at where the time goes.

As well, I must agree with hold_fast.

You didn't clearly state how far into your application you were. Have you completed your CFAT? There's a chance you may just simply have low marks which make you a lower priority for processing. Four months is a minuscule amount of time for something that could conceivably be the last job interview you ever have to do. There are countless people who stumble, pick themselves up, and come back stronger for life's challenges, and the Canadian Forces are looking for those types of people. 

I would honestly say that in your initial posting, you don't really give that impression of someone who's willing to power through obstacles, regardless of how much discomfort it causes you in the short term. 

I'm not trying to deride you or discourage you from applying; in fact, I wish you the best of luck. As no one here knows the whole story except you, you simply have to ask yourself a few things:

Is there truthfully nothing that is holding me back as a candidate?

Do I really want to endure however long it takes to see my file from start to finish?

Is the Canadian Forces the absolute best fit for me and am I willing to vigorously prove that to them through my actions, and not simply my complaints?


Best of luck.




Edit: I've shamelessly adopted MARS's (grammar junkies: if the name is one syllable, add the s!) tactic of highlighting other posters' (see?) names. I hope it's not copyrighted!


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> How can my life be on stand still for the Hamilton recruiters... Give me a straight answer please



The Armed Forces don't owe you a job. Try looking for a civvie job to tide you over until/if you get called. Everyone goes through the waiting but it makes it worth it when you get the phone call.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jul 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> The Armed Forces don't owe you a job. Try looking for a civvie job to tide you over until/if you get called. Everyone goes through the waiting but it makes it worth it when you get the phone call.



When I signed up 22 odd years ago, I was told I'd have an 18 month wait for the trade I wanted - mind you I got a phone call 4 months later and was in Basic 4 months after that, but still had to wait.  The process is often tedious and long - if you don't think you can handle that, I'd suggest start looking for an alternate career.

MM


----------



## untouchables (9 Jul 2010)

Patience is key to CF recruiting, Its just that lots of people are applying these days regular and reserve.My experience in this matter is also similar, I've been at this for 8 months or so getting into reserves. Its just that the CF commercials you see are very effective these days in addition to the economy, stable careers are hard to find, thats why some believe the military could provide, I think otherwise. But i still have aspiration to join. According to my recruiters at my local CFRC, trades are all holed up for this training year Sep-April of 09-10. Wait until the next year, Im sure that the recruiters will be more than happy to help you, one less frustrated applicant equals one less person calling. Not saying that you spam their phone lines, its just that...Have you ever thought in the situation of the recruiters: making calls, paper work and then suddenly getting interrupted by an unhappy applicant who demands so much? I've been through that stage too, got over it. It maybe us or maybe its the process, the clerks aren't responsible for it, don't harass them for it. You can blame someone else...like the DND who makes up these policies. Maybe its flawed? Maybe its not? I'm not the one to comment on it since I'm not the professional in this process.

 Your wait does sound 'tragic' My experience was tedious as well and similar or slightly longer than yours but I've faced the fact that its just how the CF works, a lot of testing processing etc for every applicant and such, rejections, low test scores, CFAT re-dos etc. I myself just reached the CFAT after a month of application hand-in, my scores were enough to qualify for most trades, and officers too but they do not disclose the scores just if you qualify for such and such....some policy of the DND  :camo: or state secret 8) and after that I met the Hiatus, which was a four month internal assessment of recruiting numbers for the area. Which brings life to a stage like yours.

But keep waiting, I guarantee you that you are not the only one waiting, I am too and so are hundreds or maybe thousand others across Canada. In the meantime find the time to work out, and try your best to excel in physique so that your can pass the physical tests and med or even BMQ. Its probably the only productive thing you can do now regarding a successful application. I've been doing that for 8 months now, and its got quite an impact on your muscle mass. Also don't call the CFRC that much, bi-weekly is maximum as recommended by some CFRC staff on this site, they are human too they got work, and processing thousands of other applicants like you too. Stay put, stay frosty,  :camo:stay patient...its what i'm doing now...and it works :nod:

kind Regards


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (9 Jul 2010)

untouchables said:
			
		

> Your wait does sound 'tragic'



Not really tragic that he/she has to wait to get a career. Any career out there has a lengthy screening process, including fire fighters, police, and even some corporate jobs. It sucks but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jul 2010)

For the OP:

- I waited to get in the CF (back in '89).  I had the *brilliant* idea I would get in quickly and quit my job.  Well...2 months later, I had to take a REALLY crappy job.  Picking mushrooms (at a plant, not the *funny* kind).  If your job now is better than that...count yourself lucky.

- after being in the CF for 17ish years, I applied for a change of occupation and components.  I applied for that in April...and waited until February of the next year.

- after that, I applied for another occupation transfer to my current trade.  I applied in Oct 2007, and did not get thru the process for that until March '09.

- after getting my OT, I then waited from March '09 until Jan of this year to begin training.

Seeing a pattern?

You don't have it rough with the timeline you've described.  I know people who applied for their OT to my current trade in Nov and got their OT 2-3 months later...I didn't feel wronged because mine took so long.  

I'd say back off abit with the CFRC staff...even you desribed your actions as "stalking".


----------



## Mahaica (10 Jul 2010)

I have a perfectly good job.  ;D, however many a nights I lie awake dreaming 

Why folks think I am dissolution is beyond me ?? I know .. keep on readin 

I do not expect anyone to 'hand' me a job, I had a good CFAT score.  What I could not understand was why all the rescheduling.  

I have never been rude to any one at the office.  They are nice people there.  why would they not want me ? I am fabulous ..I would not mind marrying the bald head guy at the desk  ;D, if he is not married already ... 

Anyway--- the rescheduling was due to foreign implication ... seem my mother who  is in another country that I haven't seen or spoken to in 19 yrs is holding up my application .... ouch  

see see .. they actually like me ... they really do .. so  I am not actually **** on my self  duh
some ppl on this site are just bitter  

To my com-padres that sent me emails .. hugs 

I took all your advices....I bought 4 gossip rags and an electrical journal

The light at the end of the tunnel . I worked in a coal mine last year and one of there requirements for emergency  was to walk 8 km, 1.5 grade upwards with suit, helmet with light, oxygen tank on your back, steel toe shoes and the works. You had about 45kg on your person . A dolly cart drop u off at the bottom of this pitch black longwall mine, all u had was the emergency line and your head light.. you had 35 mins to get out.  I Remembered seeing a dot of light all the way at the top.... it was the opening of the mine shaft

Half way up this mine long walk.. I was on my hands and knees ... I could not look up. I remember when I thought I would fail.. some one was there . It was so pitch black... a tap on my shoulder and a few words of encouragement. 42 mins we took.. myself and this person.. we made it  with thermal coal in places where the sun don't shine... 

Yes I wanted to change the topic ... I bet some one will dissect my words.. power on to the person. If you are in the area .. lets share stories .. lets wait together


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jul 2010)

Ok well...first you said:



			
				Mahaica said:
			
		

> I took my application in since early April, and so far no interview and no medical.  There is nothing holding my application.... only a million rescheduling from this office.   They build your hopes, scheduled you in ... then crash it a day before.  'Please call to reschedule'.



And then you added:



			
				Mahaica said:
			
		

> Anyway--- the rescheduling was due to foreign implication ... seem my mother who  is in another country that I haven't seen or spoken to in 19 yrs is holding up my application  .... ouch



So I think now its clear that the delay in processing your file is because of the reason you listed above.

There are requirements that must be met for security clearances...once that is done, your file should move on like everyone else's.

Good luck!


----------



## sky777 (10 Jul 2010)

Mahaica said:
			
		

> Is it just me ?


I applied in 2009,August and  I am waiting for 11 months now.
But I understand that I can not do nothing .I am waiting ....


----------



## Nakes (14 Jul 2010)

I've been in the application cycle since October 09.  Originally I wanted to get into the combat arms trades, and decided on this about a week or so after they had all closed off.  Was told to wait until April when they might open up.  Somewhere along the lines my file got closed because of an office screw up, and I had to completely start my application from scratch in April, not a huge deal.  Anyways, April comes along, I apply for Armored and Artillery with high hopes, only to get them shot down a few weeks later by getting told they were closed.  

So I look at other options.  It seems like Sig-Op is a high in demand trade, and about the closest thing I'll get to Infantry.  I apply for it, AESOP, and one more.  I study up for all the trades I'm applying to, head out to CFRC Hamilton, do my medical, interview, CFAT.  Everything goes pretty well, I thought.  I was even told by one of the recruiters that I had a decent chance getting into AESOP based on my CFAT and interview, and if I didn't I was almost guaranteed to get into SIG-OP.  So I was pretty happy.  I call up my file clerk a few weeks later, as I was told to do, and I'm told that everything I applied for, once again, has been closed off.  

Now, I'm not quite sure what I'm going to be doing.  I really want to get into the CF as quickly as possible for something that I'll enjoy.  Unfortunately, there's about 10 or so open NCM trades open, none of them being what I originally had in mind when I decided that I wanted to join the CF.  I've decided to try to apply to another few trades, my current dilemma is trying to get a hold of my file clerk, who for whatever reason is always at the CFRC, but never seems to answer the phone or return messages.  I'm sure they're extremely busy with people just like me though. 

So yeah, it's extremely frustrating.  The only thing to do is keep occupied with real life in the meantime.  Working, working out, enjoying my current freedom and time with my friends while I still have a normal civilian life.  You can beat yourself up all day long about the past and how it **** all over you, but all that will accomplish is making you feel more miserable.  That's about the only advice I can give.


----------



## robbiewho? (15 Jul 2010)

I've been in the recruiting process since December 2009 and had my medical and interview this past Monday (12/07/10) and am waiting my two weeks for the reliability check. I was told Monday that there were still 17 sports open for NavCom and a friend of mine went into the CFRC today and asked what other Navy trades were still open and my trade had closed. Frustrating? Yes. Am I going to dwell on it and pout? No, because I'll just keep working at my job I am at now and hitting the gym and sports for when I do get in.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (15 Jul 2010)

12 or 13 spots can fill up in the span of a day easily. Combat engineer and AEC op filled up for me with about 30 or more spots in that day that I was told. Remember its country wide, not just your city that the forces are hiring from.


----------



## robbiewho? (15 Jul 2010)

The recruiter I spoke with was great and gave me a few other options I can look at in case the spots filled up. He also made it very clear that the 17 spots would go within a few days so I wouldn't be "shocked" when it happened. My friend was just asking to see how many were left since he was excited we both could end up Navy lol.


----------



## robbiewho? (15 Jul 2010)

The way I look at it is I can sit here and go stir crazy for the next nine days, which won't change anything or keep busy at work and the gym. It's not going to change whats open or not .

But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't hoping just a tad lol


----------

